#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  The OA

## PampKin Head

кто не смотрел, настоятельно рекомендую... на тему, какую волю надо иметь в некоторых моментах и насколько быть не привязанным к миру, в котором живешь. тут вам и тенсегрити Карлоса на ум придет, и насчет веры в довольно таки простые веще, которые могут правести к удивительным результам...

в традиции Друкпа Кагью есть истории, как некоторые практикующие уходили из этого мира в другие не просто семьями, но вместе с домашними животными...

----------


## PampKin Head

у нас тут народ штырит до реала  :Smilie:

----------

